# The REAL meaning of GTR, bet you didn't know!



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just this evening I discovered that GTR stands for "Great Taro Revolution". :bowdown1:

It is the title of a Manga by Takanobu Toda and Rio Shiina put out by Shogakukan for 524 yen plus tax. ISBN978-4-09-181713-6
e-hon�@–{�^‚f‚s‚q�^ŒË“c�@�®�L�@‰æ

Set in 2006, it describes the Nissan workers under Carlos Ghosn who worked on development, advertising etc., the new GTR project...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Piers, you are gonna have to explain what "Taro" means for pretty much everyone on this board other than me, probably...


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep, not a clue what you're on about, please explain!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ulp... Aki, you obviously know something I don't! :chuckle: (Apart from the fact that the main character is named Kita Taro, (Taro Kita), and that older brothers are/were often named Taro, but that sounds pretty lame!)

PS The comic includes the scene at the 'ring where they all have their stopwatches out to see if it can beat the Porsches!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Inside Supercars Cross-Link*



Thrust said:


> Just this evening I discovered that GTR stands for "Great Taro Revolution". :bowdown1:
> 
> It is the title of a Manga by Takanobu Toda and Rio Shiina put out by Shogakukan for 524 yen plus tax. ISBN978-4-09-181713-6
> e-hon�@–{�^‚f‚s‚q�^ŒË“c�@�®�L�@‰æ
> ...


Aye! Spotted this too in the National Geographic vid of Inside Supakas....

Glad to know I wasn't hallucinating ! :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thrust, everytime the video goes to comic book form, is that in the manga? Like a few of the end of the scenes of the Nat Geo vid, it then transforms into a drawing, is this just for the NG video or does this actually appear in the manga? Would love to get the manga because there is one part where my car is going the little bridge then it shifts to a cartoon image of my car (the rear end). Like at the 2:18 marker.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

a few of us North London guys know of a Great Taro Revolution in Swiss Cottage, we can't keep away


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

I just know that for now, we have the "Great Taro Revolution " in japan . .but that revolution came from the gutter and not from Nissan . . .


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

And I thought it was something to eat. :chuckle:

*TARO*


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Swiss*



> Today 09:37 AM
> Benji Linney GTC a few of us North London guys know of a Great Taro Revolution in Swiss Cottage, we can't keep away


swiss Cottage? what?.........................I'm lost............. what Great Taro Revolution in swiss cottage?
Please explain!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The new Prime Minister! (Who says Taro is an Aso?) :chuckle:


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The new Prime Minister! (Who says Taro is an Aso?) :chuckle:


Yeah , when visiting an other country the host allways introduces : Ladies and gentlemen, M.Aso . . .LMFAF


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The new Prime Minister! (Who says Taro is an Aso?) :chuckle:


No, no, no! I was just gonna say it's a real popular name, like "John" - so popular that it's unfashionable to name your kid that, so no one names their kids Taro any more...

still trying to figure out the "Great Taro" part, though...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This is the Manga where our very own DCD is shown, several times. Can you find Waldo?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

hyrev said:


> This is the Manga where our very own DCD is shown, several times. Can you find Waldo?


In the book? Now I am getting the Manga and the Anime overlapping in my tiny brain... 


Hohoho... yeah, I found DCD on p.165! :chuckle:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL :clap:


----------



## wsquare (Jan 13, 2009)

Taro means first born son. Great First Born Son Revolution.


----------

